# Looking for breeders of rough haired Jack Russells



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Our Aunt has a beautiful rough haired Jack Russell - Poppy (will upload pics soon). We'd love one too but it seems really difficult to find rough haired Jack Russells. One near me had sold quickly, another one in Manchester never replied to my message and one currently in the Midlands is possibly sold too. Are they a rare breed of Russell? I can see lots of smooth haired ones. Also I have a friend who introduced a puppy Jack Russell to fully grown big lop rabbits with success - if introduced young - can they ever get on fully supervised (I know terriors and rabbits are a bad mix!)

Thanks
Jemma


----------



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

jemma_79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our Aunt has a beautiful rough haired Jack Russell - Poppy (will upload pics soon). We'd love one too but it seems really difficult to find rough haired Jack Russells. One near me had sold quickly, another one in Manchester never replied to my message and one currently in the Midlands is possibly sold too. Are they a rare breed of Russell? I can see lots of smooth haired ones. Also I have a friend who introduced a puppy Jack Russell to fully grown big lop rabbits with success - if introduced young - can they ever get on fully supervised (I know terriors and rabbits are a bad mix!)
> 
> ...


I don't know of any rough-coated JRTs, sorry to say, but I thought that I would ask if you had thought of a Jackapoo? These tend to be more rough-coated, and the Poodle take the edge off of the terrier.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

miljar said:


> I don't know of any rough-coated JRTs, sorry to say, but I thought that I would ask if you had thought of a Jackapoo? These tend to be more rough-coated, and the Poodle take the edge off of the terrier.


I will have a look... my friend has a Sproodle and it's huge but lovely!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I have a broken coated Parson Russell Terrier...

The official term is broken or rough coated, I think that's what you should be looking for. But it's very hard to determine, as puppies, how they will turn out... It's almost down to pure luck.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Preloved | george... tri colour rough coated jrt for sale in Brackley, Northants
Preloved | quality jack russell puppieslegally veterinary tail docked for sale in Hull, East Yorkshire
Preloved | jack russell puppies for sale in Northwich, Cheshire

i googled rough coat jack russells


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

We've got 2 in the rescue I volunteer with at the mo, I don't think that they're particularly hard to find and I'm sure there are hundreds more in rescues around the country 

The first one's of a bitch who's just arrived so needs a foster home, she's not even 18 months old. The second 2 are of lovely little Toby who has been with the rescue a while and is desperate for a foster of forever home, though due to an abusive past will need on-going work but is coming along nicely


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> I have a broken coated Parson Russell Terrier...
> 
> The official term is broken or rough coated, I think that's what you should be looking for. But it's very hard to determine, as puppies, how they will turn out... It's almost down to pure luck.


He/she is beautiful and just what I'm looking for! Tell me more about him/her...


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sarah H said:


> We've got 2 in the rescue I volunteer with at the mo, I don't think that they're particularly hard to find and I'm sure there are hundreds more in rescues around the country
> 
> The first one's of a bitch who's just arrived so needs a foster home, she's not even 18 months old. The second 2 are of lovely little Toby who has been with the rescue a while and is desperate for a foster of forever home, though due to an abusive past will need on-going work but is coming along nicely


They are beautiful. I assume they are in Cornwall. I love Cornwall and go every year on holiday.....


----------



## jackapoo (Jul 13, 2013)

miljar said:


> I don't know of any rough-coated JRTs, sorry to say, but I thought that I would ask if you had thought of a Jackapoo? These tend to be more rough-coated, and the Poodle take the edge off of the terrier.


While i agree a jack russell x poodle is a great little mix, and yes they tend to be rough coated, i dont believe the poodle takes the edge off the terrierness at all. my poppy (jackapoo) is every bit a terrier and of course poodles can be great ratters. i wouldnt trust her around small furries.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Skip is gorgeous, my step-sister had a Parsons Russell bitch for a few months, got as private rehome, they had cat & rabbit (outdoors) and while did have issues getting cat & dog to live in harmony I think that was more down to being novice dog owners & not seeking professional help to discover what exactly was going on. I know from my totally un-cat safe dogs that they would be straight in for the kill if allowed, there would be no doubt of their intentions. It got sent onto a rescue down to behavior with youngest kid, not the other animals, I had advised in first place they go to a rescue which cat tests & preferably uses foster homes to assess with having both other pets & kids but they never listen.

People say similar about sighthounds especially ex-racing greyhounds living with small animals being a bad idea, but many do cohabit peacefully and is more about individual dog, doesn't necessarily mean they won't chase cats, rabbits etc outside the home. Hunting terriers/lurchers often kept/ work with ferrets


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

jackapoo said:


> While i agree a jack russell x poodle is a great little mix, and yes they tend to be rough coated, i dont believe the poodle takes the edge off the terrierness at all. my poppy (jackapoo) is every bit a terrier and of course poodles can be great ratters. i wouldnt trust her around small furries.


Thanks for this. They would never be let out at the same time. The rabbits have a wednie house wooden structure and a run (they have full run of garden when supervised) - but wouldn't let them out at same time or alone together.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

jemma_79 said:


> They are beautiful. I assume they are in Cornwall. I love Cornwall and go every year on holiday.....


Yes, a bit far from you! I love Cornwall but it's gone back to being wet today after a week of sun, oh well....

I do love me a scruffy terrier and I'm sure you'll find one that's perfect for you eventually, you just need to keep looking and you'll find your new family member 

Skip the PRT is gorgeous, we used to have a smooth PRT and he was so much fun, and one of my old lecturers bred parsons. They're bigger than JRTs but have the same characteristics, and in my experience are less yappy, though probably more driven.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> Skip is gorgeous, my step-sister had a Parsons Russell bitch for a few months, got as private rehome, they had cat & rabbit (outdoors) and while did have issues getting cat & dog to live in harmony I think that was more down to being novice dog owners & not seeking professional help to discover what exactly was going on. I know from my totally un-cat safe dogs that they would be straight in for the kill if allowed, there would be no doubt of their intentions. It got sent onto a rescue down to behavior with youngest kid, not the other animals, I had advised in first place they go to a rescue which cat tests & preferably uses foster homes to assess with having both other pets & kids but they never listen.
> 
> People say similar about sighthounds especially ex-racing greyhounds living with small animals being a bad idea, but many do cohabit peacefully and is more about individual dog, doesn't necessarily mean they won't chase cats, rabbits etc outside the home. Hunting terriers/lurchers often kept/ work with ferrets


Thanks for this. I would want a pup to get used to the rabbits being around really - not live together or anything.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Are looking looking for a Pedigree Parson?

Assured Breeders for Parson Russell Terrier

If you'd like a recommendation on who would be a good breeder, the person who breed my first ever Rottweilers is also a Parson's man, so could ask him who he'd recommend for a good breeder in your area.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

sianrees1979 said:


> Preloved | george... tri colour rough coated jrt for sale in Brackley, Northants
> Preloved | quality jack russell puppieslegally veterinary tail docked for sale in Hull, East Yorkshire
> Preloved | jack russell puppies for sale in Northwich, Cheshire
> 
> i googled rough coat jack russells


Thanks - I contacted the third link but the female had sold. They had another female but it looked smooth haired.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Are looking looking for a Pedigree Parson?
> 
> Assured Breeders for Parson Russell Terrier
> 
> If you'd like a recommendation on who would be a good breeder, the person who breed my first ever Rottweilers is also a Parson's man, so could ask him who he'd recommend for a good breeder in your area.


That's great - there's a Chester one in the list - do you know that one?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip is from Pacolito/Spellbert lines... He's a complete love bug but as a breed, they're not for the faint hearted. 

The Spellbert lines were added to his bloodline to give a more 'square' feature to the head and snout, which I like. His mum was smooth coated and his dad was broken coated... At a young age, you couldn't really see what coat types the pups were going to have but Skip turned out a lot like his dad. Their coat does need hand-stripped a couple of times a year... As you can see, the top picture is him in a 'full coat' but the bottom picture is what happens when his coat is stripped a little (neater). They are EXTREMELY high energy and Skip's prey drive is through the roof so early socialisation was small furries is a must if you expect them to live in harmony.

Training from an early age is also imperative. They can be stubborn and rather hunt than listen to you. They are fox terriers through and through, so you have to be prepared for that. 

They are also not the kind of dogs that will settle for a 30 minute stroll every day... They need a job and a good amount of exercise to be calm in the house. 

From my experience, they aren't as 'yappy' as Jack Russells but still like to voice their opinions. Skip barks when he is frustrated. If he can't get to a bird or a cat, he barks. He gives the mailman a heart attack almost every day but only because he is frustrated that he can't say hi. He is fab with everyone he meets and loves most other dogs but did go through an adolescence strange of hating most other dogs (this has passed now).

Parsons aren't bred with manners and don't learn on their own, if left to their own devices they will give themselves a job and you can be guaranteed, it won't be pretty.

All in all, they are fabulous dogs but please, do your research and find a breeder that health tests for LOA and PLL


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> Skip is from Pacolito/Spellbert lines... He's a complete love bug but as a breed, they're not for the faint hearted.
> 
> The Spellbert lines were added to his bloodline to give a more 'square' feature to the head and snout, which I like. His mum was smooth coated and his dad was broken coated... At a young age, you couldn't really see what coat types the pups were going to have but Skip turned out a lot like his dad. Their coat does need hand-stripped a couple of times a year... As you can see, the top picture is him in a 'full coat' but the bottom picture is what happens when his coat is stripped a little (neater). They are EXTREMELY high energy and Skip's prey drive is through the roof so early socialisation was small furries is a must if you expect them to live in harmony.
> 
> ...


Doing the research bit is a tough one - it seems I need to know about the grandparent dogs as well as the parents. I'm not rushing into it.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I've just seen these:

Beautiful Jack Russell Puppies | Wrexham, Wrexham | Pets4Homes

The mother is smooth haired and slightly longer legged. The father is short legged and rough. The seller thinks the female black and white one will be rough. It must be hard to tell though, right?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

It will be hard to tell. It the age they are at now, it will just be a guessing game. There isn't guarantee.

You don't necessarily have to see the grandparent dogs. But the joy of a KC Registered Parson, is that you can use the Kennel Club website and the puppies pedigree to find out almost everything you need to know. 

From Skip's pedigree, I could see that his great grandfather on his mother's side was my favourite Parson that I saw a few years back at a show. I could also see that, in his five generation pedigree, that there are over 20 champions. With the help of the Kennel Club website, I could find his COI (coificency of inbreeding)... I saw both his parents health certificates when I first went to see the puppies (when they were four weeks old), I met both parents and fell in love with their personalities...

Skip's breeder is amazing. She is always just a phone call away and she interrogated me before giving me a puppy. 

So, you see? There is a lot more to buying a puppy than people think. But I was determined, if I was going to buy a breeder puppy, I was going to do it right... I wasn't going to give money to people who breed 'just because'.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a long coated Russell. She's a very special dog who I describe as being almost human, she has more personality than another dog I've known. She does chat sometimes ie when excited, but nothing major. She's also very loving and happy with as little or as much exercise as you want to give her - she loves playing ball. You need to keep on top of them as puppies/teenagers and socialise well, if you do then you should have a cracking dog. Molly lives around cats and chickens. She's fine with the cats when they are walking but she'll chase if they run, same with the hens. I think Molly is a once in a lifetime dog for me, she's very special to me.










She's better at football than the whole England team...


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> It will be hard to tell. It the age they are at now, it will just be a guessing game. There isn't guarantee.
> 
> You don't necessarily have to see the grandparent dogs. But the joy of a KC Registered Parson, is that you can use the Kennel Club website and the puppies pedigree to find out almost everything you need to know.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your info. There's a puppy I'm visiting next weekend - 100 miles away because it's the type I want. But not sure if they are KC reg or Parson type. They know as far as grandparents and pride themselves in good dogs. They are more expensive than most (£450), but not judging by cost but by type really.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

dandogman said:


> I have a long coated Russell. She's a very special dog who I describe as being almost human, she has more personality than another dog I've known. She does chat sometimes ie when excited, but nothing major. She's also very loving and happy with as little or as much exercise as you want to give her - she loves playing ball. You need to keep on top of them as puppies/teenagers and socialise well, if you do then you should have a cracking dog. Molly lives around cats and chickens. She's fine with the cats when they are walking but she'll chase if they run, same with the hens. I think Molly is a once in a lifetime dog for me, she's very special to me.


She is beautiful! Just the type I'm looking for!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

jemma_79 said:


> Thanks for all your info. There's a puppy I'm visiting next weekend - 100 miles away because it's the type I want. But not sure if they are KC reg or Parson type. They know as far as grandparents and pride themselves in good dogs. They are more expensive than most (£450), but not judging by cost but by type really.


Skip was a bit more than that but for a well bred puppy, you're going to be looking at that price and above 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

dandogman said:


> I have a long coated Russell. She's a very special dog who I describe as being almost human, she has more personality than another dog I've known. She does chat sometimes ie when excited, but nothing major. She's also very loving and happy with as little or as much exercise as you want to give her - she loves playing ball. You need to keep on top of them as puppies/teenagers and socialise well, if you do then you should have a cracking dog. Molly lives around cats and chickens. She's fine with the cats when they are walking but she'll chase if they run, same with the hens. I think Molly is a once in a lifetime dog for me, she's very special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE the video!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> Thanks for all your info. There's a puppy I'm visiting next weekend - 100 miles away because it's the type I want. But not sure if they are KC reg or Parson type. They know as far as grandparents and pride themselves in good dogs. They are more expensive than most (£450), but not judging by cost but by type really.


Good luck, hope it is what you are after.

If you go down the non kc Jack Russell route, try and find someone who genuinely cares about their dogs, preferably seeing both sire and dam. It's been recommended to go to farmers/horse stables as they often have a few JRT ratters knocking around which lines they've bred for ages. If the ad says 'lovely jrt pups, boys and girls, nice markings - £200' don't even go and visit as the pups are likely to be bred for a quick buck, try and look for someone who cares and writes a decent bit of info on their ad. I found it very hard to find but I did - it got to the point of saying if Molly's litter wasn't suitable then I'll stop looking for a while. Thankfully it was just what I wanted - good things come to those who wait 

Eta: If you go down the JRT route, you are very unlikely to find health tested dogs.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> Skip was a bit more than that but for a well bred puppy, you're going to be looking at that price and above
> 
> Good luck with your search.


Thanks - I'll keep you posted!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

dandogman said:


> Good luck, hope it is what you are after.
> 
> If you go down the non kc Jack Russell route, try and find someone who genuinely cares about their dogs, preferably seeing both sire and dam. It's been recommended to go to farmers/horse stables as they often have a few JRT ratters knocking around which lines they've bred for ages. If the ad says 'lovely jrt pups, boys and girls, nice markings - £200' don't even go and visit as the pups are likely to be bred for a quick buck, try and look for someone who cares and writes a decent bit of info on their ad. I found it very hard to find but I did - it got to the point of saying if Molly's litter wasn't suitable then I'll stop looking for a while. Thankfully it was just what I wanted - good things come to those who wait
> 
> Eta: If you go down the JRT route, you are very unlikely to find health tested dogs.


Exactly - been looking for months so will keep looking! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I found a few pictures of Skip when he was a puppy so you can see what I mean when I say it's quite hard to determine coat type at a young age 

4 weeks:

















6 weeks:









8 weeks:









And eventually, this happened: 









It wasn't my intention to have a broken coated PRT, I actually preferred the smooth coat... But now, I love the scruffies lol.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

jemma_79 said:


> Exactly - been looking for months so will keep looking! Thanks for your help!


Quick hop skip and jump to Ireland and you'll find health tested JRT's smooth, broken and rough coated too. They are a recognised breed here.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

jemma_79 said:


> That's great - there's a Chester one in the list - do you know that one?


I will check tomorrow and see if they know them as seeing him tomorrow


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

have you tried any in wales? with you being in chester its practically wales and its worth a drive for your perfect puppy?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> I found a few pictures of Skip when he was a puppy so you can see what I mean when I say it's quite hard to determine coat type at a young age
> 
> 4 weeks:
> 
> ...


Yes, it's so hard to see! Skip is a real beaut! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Indiandpuppy said:


> have you tried any in wales? with you being in chester its practically wales and its worth a drive for your perfect puppy?


Just seen some in Wrexham but they not sure of coat type yet...


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Quick hop skip and jump to Ireland and you'll find health tested JRT's smooth, broken and rough coated too. They are a recognised breed here.


Seen an Irish Jack for sale on Pets4home... looks beautiful!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

This is my baby, she was advertised as tri rough coated Jr but infact wasn't.
But wot is she really? Any ideas


----------



## Dawnstar (Aug 22, 2017)

jemma_79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our Aunt has a beautiful rough haired Jack Russell - Poppy (will upload pics soon). We'd love one too but it seems really difficult to find rough haired Jack Russells. One near me had sold quickly, another one in Manchester never replied to my message and one currently in the Midlands is possibly sold too. Are they a rare breed of Russell? I can see lots of smooth haired ones. Also I have a friend who introduced a puppy Jack Russell to fully grown big lop rabbits with success - if introduced young - can they ever get on fully supervised (I know terriors and rabbits are a bad mix!)
> 
> ...


I know a lady that breeds, she has some now, may be to for from you. New Barnetby Linc, listed on per loved, often has pups


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dawnstar said:


> I know a lady that breeds, she has some now, may be to for from you. New Barnetby Linc, listed on per loved, often has pups


"Often has pups" isn't really the best selling point for those interested in ethical breeders.....
Plus, this thread is more than three years old. One assumes OP has found their puppy by now


----------

